# A different free file hosting website :)



## Xlixs (Nov 3, 2008)

Hello photographers!

This my first post and I'm interested to have some comments from you about our website Xlixs.

It's a free file hosting website which is a bit different from the normal. We are trying to create the first really free file hosting website.

If you would like to get the details you can visit our welcome page

We have created this website thinking about the requirements of people like you that need to store big files and they need to display them across the web to show their passion.

Currently we support every kind of extension and we allow hotlinking. Our website is based on a well know open source gallery program which offer a lot of different ways to upload and manage pictures.

The total space available is currently 500 mb but we plan to increase it very soon. Our mission is in fact to offer a service that work well for everyone and is not "overselled" (but we do not sell anything).

The website is hosted on a professional hosting service with a really good SLA. We are not going cheap just because our service is free.

So, if you can, please give us your comments about our service we will try to satisfy your requirements as soon as possible!

Meanwhile I will start to ask questions on the newbie forum, because we thought about this service before starting to learn about photography 

Thanks everyone for your time!


----------

